# My Amano Shrimps have disappeared?!



## Will96 (Nov 11, 2017)

I bought 3 Amano Shrimp over a month ago now, but I haven't seem them in over a week. I have 3 Platies and 2 Danios in the tank as well. Could they have eaten them?

I have some bogwood in the tank also, but they always used to swim around when I add food to the tank, now I never see them... 

I'm not sure where they could have gone, unless all 3 of them have died?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome. Do you have any gaps in your tank cover no matter how small. I say this because amanos are escape artists and if they don't like their environment (usually if fish are present that are too large or boisterous for them) then they vote with their feet climb out of the water, over the edge of the tank and across the floor.

This has happened to me several times even from seemingly escape proof tanks and I find the dried up little body somewhere.

It is less likely the platies have eaten them. Whilst they would eat a dead shrimp they tend not to attack and kill live ones in my experience. However they might be persistently curious and annoy the shrimp. Other fish species might.

The other possibility is that the shrimp are shedding. When they lose their old carapace and as the new one hardens they hide away safe from predators. It would be unusual for all three to do so at the same time. If you have any gaps my money is on them being on your floor somewhere.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

It could be the platys. I suspect that my platy ate the cherry shrimp I used to have. A couple of them disappeared over a period of time, then the rest disappeared when I went away on holiday for a week, so my suspicion is that the platy, deprived of her usual food source, made her own arrangements! (She was the only tankmate big enough to be the culprit.)


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> It could be the platys. I suspect that my platy ate the cherry shrimp I used to have. A couple of them disappeared over a period of time, then the rest disappeared when I went away on holiday for a week, so my suspicion is that the platy, deprived of her usual food source, made her own arrangements! (She was the only tankmate big enough to be the culprit.)


Platies would definitely eat Cherry shrimp. Amanos are much bigger. My platies never managed to eat them but I guess it is not impossible.


----------



## Will96 (Nov 11, 2017)

kittih said:


> Hi and welcome. Do you have any gaps in your tank cover no matter how small. I say this because amanos are escape artists and if they don't like their environment (usually if fish are present that are too large or boisterous for them) then they vote with their feet climb out of the water, over the edge of the tank and across the floor.
> 
> This has happened to me several times even from seemingly escape proof tanks and I find the dried up little body somewhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have two gaps at the back, where the filter cable and the air pipe goes into the tank. I've looked literally everywhere but I cannot find any bodies. The weird thing is, I still haven't seem them, but I have a moss ball which is always clean in the morning. Is there a chance that they live in the bogwood, but come out at night? Also, do Amano shrimps hibernate?


----------



## Will96 (Nov 11, 2017)

NaomiM said:


> It could be the platys. I suspect that my platy ate the cherry shrimp I used to have. A couple of them disappeared over a period of time, then the rest disappeared when I went away on holiday for a week, so my suspicion is that the platy, deprived of her usual food source, made her own arrangements! (She was the only tankmate big enough to be the culprit.)


I feed them everyday, plus the platies arent very big. When I saw the shrimps, they all seemed to ignore each other.


----------



## caramel slaughter (Jun 8, 2009)

Will96 said:


> I bought 3 Amano Shrimp over a month ago now, but I haven't seem them in over a week. I have 3 Platies and 2 Danios in the tank as well. Could they have eaten them?
> 
> I have some bogwood in the tank also, but they always used to swim around when I add food to the tank, now I never see them...
> 
> ...


----------



## Twichard (Feb 15, 2018)

Amano shrimps are not appetizing to fish they are not supposed to be tasty to fish ive had 7 amano shrimp in my elephant nose tank for six years we have 4 elephant nose fish that the largest is abou14 inches long and a super red long fined bristlenose pleco that doesn't show any interest in the shrimp and the shrimp get right among the feeding fish and dont hide so i would advise you to have a good look for them our fish do eat cherry shrimp we put 120 in because the fish left the amanos alone but the cherry shrimp got eaten every last one but amanos left alone strange but 100%a true story


----------

